# Overheating Issues, Steam Appears to be Originating Behind Turbo



## Travoyo (Dec 18, 2018)

Hi all! New here, have recently had some coolant issues with my 2013 LT, just under 110k miles. It initially overheated a couple of days ago, at which point I discovered a fair sized hole in my overflow reservoir that must have grown from a pinhole considering I haven’t had any issues other than slow coolant loss, having to top off every couple of moths. Replaced the reservoir and assumed all was well. The next day upon test driving I began overheating intermittently, generally getting to the 3/4 mark and getting ac off due to high temp, but then the temp gauge would drop back to normal before I could even find a place to pull over. I was only a couple of miles from home and I live in the middle of nowhere, the overheating stopped, and I finished the drive assuming I had air introduced after changing the reservoir. Get home only to find a P00B7 code, so I start wondering if it’s a thermostat issue disguised by everything else going on.

Flash forward to yesterday when I get a chance to do some more detailed inspection. Attempt to start the car which is not easy, engine is shuddering and not catching. Finally starts, and now there’s steam coming from behind the turbo. I immediately shut it off and borrow a family member’s car because I have to get to work.

Go back out to check today, the resorvoir is nearly bone dry but immediately returns to almost full when I crack the cap and everything depressurizes. I too it off to be sure and start the car up. Starts fine this time, but the fan starts running hard almost immediately and I see steam from behind the turbo again, shuddering starts back up after a few seconds.

I should mention that the steam from the turbo wasn’t an issue initially and only started after that initial test drive post changing out the reservoir. Any chance this could still be a thermostat or issue related to the CEL not being cleared, or should I be looking elsewhere? I’m fairly mechanically inclined but aside from routine maintenance I’ve most of my experience is with older vehicles and motorcycles, and I’ve never owned anything turbo charged. Any guidance would be greatly appreciated. I did take a video of the steam when I started up today, but am unsure how to post it.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

You just need a few other posts under your belt and then you will be able to come back and post the Video or at least a link to it!


----------



## Travoyo (Dec 18, 2018)

Eddy Cruze said:


> You just need a few other posts under your belt and then you will be able to come back and post the Video or at least a link to it!


Got it, thanks!


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

There are coolant hoses behind the turbo that attach between the engine oil cooler and the thermostat housing. Please get a pressure tester for radiators.. Autozone rental program and address the leaks without starting the car. 

Your putting a lot of head on the cylinder head. Hopefully it's not allready warped. Doing a head resurfacing and head gasket is a major expense.

Tow it to a shop if you need to.


----------

